# Cheap, vintage inspired dive watches



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I make no secret of my love of divers watches, particularly vintage or vintage inspired pieces. Trouble is, most of the ones I really like run into four figures. Now I know there are people on this forum who will wear a watch in this price bracket as a beater, I am certainly not one of them which brings me to the point of this post. My trusty Casio F91W does exactly what it says on the tin and does it well as a beater for my daily wearer on construction sites. I fancy something else though to use along side it and I really want a cheap (sub £150) vintage inspired diver.

First things that jump out at me are:

Rotary Ocean Avenger










Or the Breil Manta TW 1272 (think this may have been discontinued)










I think either of these on a vintage strap, once its been properly worn in with a few dinks and scrapes and the strap gets a bit grubby it'll really look the business. All a bit of fun I suppose but something I'll enjoy wearing. Other than the two above, has anyone any other suggestions?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Out of the two above, I think the Rotary is the better option. Much more retro looking compared to the Breil.

Another suggestion would be the Rotary Aquaspeed, as seen on my big fat podgy wrist here:



Not sure if these are still for sale new though (I've got two, and neither are for sale) :tongue:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Seiko 009 classic watch quartz version worn by army divers and old stormin Norman in the gulf war. Seiko 007, Orient Maco, Citizen automatic diver (also with military providence)

Or just get some made in China, quartz movement in an oversized case high street junk at the same price.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Out of the two above, I think the Rotary is the better option. Much more retro looking compared to the Breil.


 Tbh the rotary is probably my preference although I like the Breil as its so reminiscent of all those 70's dive watches from the likes of Squale, Favre Leuba, Oris and indeed Breil


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

What about the Spinakker on the sales forum?


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

kanab22 said:


> What about the Spinakker on the sales forum?


 Nice watch, very 50 fathoms inspired. Truthfully though I think that's just too nice to wear with the intention of it getting beat up.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

I have to say if your brief is vintage inspired beater I am loving this one at the minute: Seiko NH35 movement so hand wind and hacking, about +20sec over the last week, lovely brushed case with the nicest screw down crown I've encountered, and very well shielded in those crown guards for your site work. I suspect it'll look great a bit bashed up too if you've got it working hard. Made by "military industries" and appear on constant rotation on ebay auctions hovering around the £70 mark with a pair of NATOs in a choice of marked or sterile dial and auto or quartz versions. Negatives - mineral crystal but that'll be most at this price, bezel while 120 click is not the most premium feeling, and the lume is maybe a bit too self consciously vintage peachy

















https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Military-Industries-Automatic-24-Jewel-1982-Pattern-300m-1000ft-Divers-Watch/382403974142?hash=item59090d93fe:g:ruwAAOSwuHdaaF7a

This is where I got mine from although looks like they've got no cheap autos going through just now.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Hows about something like a Vostok Amphibia diver? Direct from Russia for less than £100 on Ebay:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> I have to say if your brief is vintage inspired beater I am loving this one at the minute: Seiko NH35 movement so hand wind and hacking, about +20sec over the last week, lovely brushed case with the nicest screw down crown I've encountered, and very well shielded in those crown guards for your site work. I suspect it'll look great a bit bashed up too if you've got it working hard. Made by "military industries" and appear on constant rotation on ebay auctions hovering around the £70 mark with a pair of NATOs in a choice of marked or sterile dial and auto or quartz versions. Negatives - mineral crystal but that'll be most at this price, bezel while 120 click is not the most premium feeling, and the lume is maybe a bit too self consciously vintage peachy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that I do like. Great shout. Looks superb on that strap and as you say once its had its baptsim by fire so to speak it'll look even better. We may have an early front runner with this.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Rotary Ocean Avenger


 I really wanted to like these, I'd seen loads of pictures online and got that poor mans PO vibe but had nagging doubts, actually went to my local Chapelle store who were about cheapest for it anyway with a view to buy and walked away empty handed. Sort of resin coated bezel looks cheap and it's smaller than you think it's going to be, the domed crystal doesn't look right somehow and no crown protection. Just felt less than the sum of its parts.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> I really wanted to like these, I'd seen loads of pictures online and got that poor mans PO vibe but had nagging doubts, actually went to my local Chapelle store who were about cheapest for it anyway with a view to buy and walked away empty handed. Sort of resin coated bezel looks cheap and it's smaller than you think it's going to be, the domed crystal doesn't look right somehow and no crown protection. Just felt less than the sum of its parts.


 I think I like the Rotary because I like the original Aquaplunge. @alxbly did a good review of it on his YouTube chanel.

Just bid on a military industries but the quartz varient. Went unsold, reserve not met. Having a pop on another as we speak.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Out of the two above, I think the Rotary is the better option. Much more retro looking compared to the Breil.
> 
> Another suggestion would be the Rotary Aquaspeed, as seen on my big fat podgy wrist here:


 Can you still feel your fingers Davey


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> I think I like the Rotary because I like the original Aquaplunge. @alxbly did a good review of it on his YouTube chanel.
> 
> Just bid on a military industries but the quartz varient. Went unsold, reserve not met. Having a pop on another as we speak.


 Quartz is good too: On tropic here -


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> I think I like the Rotary because I like the original Aquaplunge. @alxbly did a good review of it on his YouTube chanel.


 Thanks Jimmy. What I'd say about the Rotary is that if you can find it for what I paid (£60) then take a punt, and hopefully yours won't have the alignment issues mine did. It's a nice enough looking watch but the things that annoyed me in the review just amplified over time to the point where I couldn't see past that misaligned bezel, the poor choice of font on the dial and the crappy lume, so I ended up selling it earlier this year.

I bought a Spinnaker Cahill 38mm not long after the Rotary and that gives me the same vintage diver vibe that I wanted and feels much more substantial:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbhlFoJlrZb/

And, I noticed that the brand new rose gold version is £120 on Amazon UK (and sold by Amazon not a third party)..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B073TYCB5B/ref=mp_s_a_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1521153435&sr=1-19&pi=SL140_CR0,0,140,180&keywords=spinnaker


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Instead of a reissue etc perhaps consider a 70's 6309, a beautiful watch with modern proportions and a classic design

Mine feels special as it is older than me and all original but it could pass as a watch bought a few months ago

All for a couple of hundred pounds and the value is only going to go one way


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> When I read about that ... I took my self off of an afternoon of watch viewing with a subtask of seeing one of those ... the one I saw did not have those issues... but I asked the dude behind the counter and he did admit they had had 3 returned....


 In case there's confusion, I'm talking about the Ocean Avenger not the Aquaplunge. My review of the Ocean Avenger here:


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yep it was the Ocean Avenger I was considering as a beater for my machine days..... thats the one....


 It's an alright watch and would make a decent beater. Maybe mine was a dud but I don't think that would change the end outcome for me - the Spinnaker mentioned above just feels like a much nicer, more substantial watch so my Rotary ended up unworn. Personally, I'd recommend spending a bit more and picking up a Spinnaker Cahill instead.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> I make no secret of my love of divers watches, particularly vintage or vintage inspired pieces. Trouble is, most of the ones I really like run into four figures. Now I know there are people on this forum who will wear a watch in this price bracket as a beater, I am certainly not one of them which brings me to the point of this post. My trusty Casio F91W does exactly what it says on the tin and does it well as a beater for my daily wearer on construction sites. I fancy something else though to use along side it and I really want a cheap (sub £150) vintage inspired diver.
> 
> First things that jump out at me are:
> 
> ...


 Hi JIMMYNo1.

I think either of the above two would be a good shout, they are both nice. Having said that I think you are right about the availability of the Breil, although there is slight variants available on Amazon UK, non have the black /orange bezel, only black and a couple of them are on the pricey side. Have you had a look at some of the Citizen's as an alternative.

Regards, Paul.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Very similar to the question I asked several yrs back. I was feeling the itch for a 1960s style Bond watch ... and got a lot of great suggestions from members here.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/54551-submariner-auto-homages-which-is-the-best-value/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=556232&embedComment=556232&embedDo=findComment#comment-556232

Just looking at my first post ... oh boy, I knew so little then, and learned of so many great brands from TWF.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Montybaber said:


> Instead of a reissue etc perhaps consider a 70's 6309, a beautiful watch with modern proportions and a classic design
> 
> Mine feels special as it is older than me and all original but it could pass as a watch bought a few months ago
> 
> All for a couple of hundred pounds and the value is only going to go one way


 Heres the thing, I don't think I could wear a 40 year old watch for work knowing full well its going to get battered. I've got a Seiko 4205 with a rather battered bezel insert, really nice creamy lume and faded dial sat on a vintage leather strap. It just looks wonderful but I wouldn't dream of wearing it for work wear it may get damaged despite the damage it has already which gives it its charm. I suppose that sounds ridiculous. I suppose I'm after creating that same vibe but with something I'm not attached to and something that hasn't survived for 30-40 years until ham fisted Jimmy comes along and destroys it.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> Heres the thing, I don't think I could wear a 40 year old watch for work knowing full well its going to get battered. I've got a Seiko 4205 with a rather battered bezel insert, really nice creamy lume and faded dial sat on a vintage leather strap. It just looks wonderful but I wouldn't dream of wearing it for work wear it may get damaged despite the damage it has already which gives it its charm. I suppose that sounds ridiculous. I suppose I'm after creating that same vibe but with something I'm not attached to and something that hasn't survived for 30-40 years until ham fisted Jimmy comes along and destroys it.


 I know what you mean but I honestly can wear this watch without worry (for some reason) maybe its the value or perhaps it is because it already has patina so I am just adding to it 

If it suddenly rocketed in value like the 6105 (unlikely) it may be different, if I am doing anything too harsh I simply pop it in my pocket

There is something about wearing the real thing, for value you cannot beat one of these

Good luck


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

niveketak said:


> Can you still feel your fingers Davey


 If you're implying the watch looks too tight, it's not. My wrist often looks like that in photos, I don't know why. I do wear my watches quite high up on the arm compared to some on here, so maybe it's just the soft and fleshy part of the arm rather than the boney part of the wrist. Or maybe it's just that I'm a fat bugger :laughing2dw: Either way, yes I can feel my fingers, thanks for asking mate :tongue:

Getting back on topic, that Spinnaker Cahill shown above is a beauty, and looks better than both of the original suggestions IMHO :thumbs_up:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Not sure this really fits the bill as a beater, but at £179 it's near enough there on price and looks great to me...

https://danhenrywatches.com/products/1970-automatic-diver-watch


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Another shout for Dan Henry.

There is also a Spinnaker in the FS section that I would be all over for only £150 if I hadn't just splashed out on something else.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm also going to mention Ventus (the Mori Brass diver if you can get one), https://ventuswatches.com/products/mori-300m-brass-diver-m-2v-preorder?variant=6035546767398

I have one and its stunning though many would just dismiss it as "just a kickstarter", a lot of watch (and three straps, leather roll and wooden box) for £250!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Gigandet Sea ground automatics ?...the vintage model G2 looks ok,

Some of the Nautec no limit automatic divers might be worth a look,

Around £100 mark


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nautec-No-Limit-SH-RBSTBKBK/dp/B005DKJ5OE/ref=sr_1_17?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1521292481&sr=1-17&keywords=nautec+no+limit

Cheap beater?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nautec-No-Limit-DSB-STSTBKWH/dp/B005DKJ8I2/ref=sr_1_31?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1521292741&sr=1-31&keywords=nautec+no+limit

Quite like the look of this one


----------

